# Topics > Entities > Companies >  Deep Genomics Inc., biotechnlolgy, genetics, Toronto, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Website - deepgenomics.com

youtube.com/channel/UCeqaS8Pu_rxJxHsVJ-kxr_A

twitter.com/deepgenomics

linkedin.com/company/deep-genomics

Founder and CEO - Brendan Frey

Director - Tom Hughes

Products and projects:

AI Workbench, genetic plaform

----------

